# Well its april 20th...legislation of cannabis? [mod edit]



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

I realized it was the infamous 4/20. So many people in the pot sub culture and newbies who are going are to smoke today. I wonder how many ignorant kids and adults will smoke, some for the first time, just for the hell of it and spiral into this god forsaken nightmare? I'm sure we'll see some new members in the next week. Poor SOB's never saw it coming.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

:| true


----------



## konstantine02 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah...all my students were coming into class stoned today. One girl freaked out...I thought to myself, "welcome to my world..."


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is so true!! they think pot is so innocent,HAHA BULL-SHIT these people dont know what they are doing. :lol:


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

weed doesn't effect the majority of society the way it does the people on this website. I acquired DR through ecstasy but i can still smoke alot of weed and have it not effect me at all. Im not even sure if i still have the DR sensation to be honest. I know this is irrelevant to the topic but i think alot of people end up over thinking their condition and this is what causes the anxiety and the vicious cycle that people never get out of.

Heres a piece of advice i think i've come to realize through my experience with this shit. JUST SAY FUCK IT AND LET IT GO. Even if you are one of the rare ones that suffer this shit 24/7, worrying about it does nothing for you. Once you find a way to ignore it i truely believe that it sorts itself out because you tend to forget about it.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

shaolinbomber said:


> Heres a piece of advice i think i've come to realize through my experience with this shit. JUST SAY flower* IT AND LET IT GO. Even if you are one of the rare ones that suffer this shit 24/7, worrying about it does nothing for you. Once you find a way to ignore it i truely believe that it sorts itself out because you tend to forget about it.


I don't suffer chronic DP, but telling people who do to just say fuck it and ignore could easily be construed as kind of offensive. Would you tell someone suffering from cancer to just ignore the pain? The suffering that comes with DP is real and they already know that worrying makes it worse.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

shaolinbomber i think you miss my point because you are so quick to want to defend weed. I know many people smoke it without consequence, or at least not in the short term. I'll never understand people like you who continue to defend drugs even though they actually had a drug induced disorder. Im sure ecstasy doesn't mess with the majority like it did you, but it still happens. I was speaking of the people that will in fact have this disorder triggered, not the people that won't.

Some 19 year old decides to smoke cause he wants to fit in or his curiosity just kicked in, some 19 year old with his whole life ahead of him, with a smile on his face, with motivation to succeed, with passion in his veins, and yesterday all that was wiped out cause of one stupid joint. Food, sex, the smell of spring air, the feeling of a warm shower, hugging your mother, playing sports, making art,waking up and feeling alive with the sun shining, all numbed now, all blunted, all buried for what? Too get high? To laugh and giggle so we can talk about how wasted we were the next time we hang? To live out fantasies because we think life has to be like Animal House or some other dumb shit movie. Fuck all that noise. I know it bugs a lot of people on here when i talk about drugs, but i will never except them as something to be embraced. I decided to smoke one more time because i was ignorant and now the last 3 years of my life have been drastically different. You can make all the arguments you want for recreational drug use, but any positives in that argument will never out weigh the positives of real life lived to the full.

I am bitter on this topic because i was never part of the drug sub culture,but those are usually the people that challenge me on this site. There is an issue of injustice i deal with , how undeserved it feels when you live clean for the majority of life and have goals and dreams, and it does truly piss me off sometimes to be in the same boat as a person who abused drugs, and tripped balls his whole life, and didn't give a fuck and also ended up here.

You don't just forget suicidal ideation, you can't ignore being numb, a dead man can't worry.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Mar 17, 2009)

I would say probably 95 % of my friends habitually smoke weed and to my knowledge none of them suffer from DP/DR symptoms. Everyone has anxiety and even depression at times as it is apart of the human condition but most people can get over it on their own. I probably have a few friends who would benefit from therapy or maybe meds or overall life changes but even them at least SEEM to be surviving as they are, although I am not with them 24/7 nor am I in their minds so who knows. Ive had and have many friends who have lengthy jail records and some who still partake in regular criminal activity so who knows where their real mind state is.

But that's besides the point. Weed doesn't effect everyone to the same degree, I have friends who tell me that weed actually helps ease their stress and depression and makes it easier for them to live. I also have friends who I think are probably now psychologically or chemically dependent on marijuana so they will probably never quit.

Yesterday I was with a few friends and of course being that it was 4/20 they were all getting high. They kept instinctively passing it my way but since this new Break down has occured I have quit smoking. Believe me when I say that PEOPLE LOVE SMOKING WEED. Even where I work, probably more than half of the people smoke. It's like our culture is just in love with getting bent. I know now that once again I will be in the minority, at least in my circle of friends and culture but there's no way I can feel like this and continue to smoke. I quit for three years and I should have never returned to smoking.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

What seperates humans from the rest of the animal kingdom is our want or need to get high. Every single human being has this want, whether it be through drugs, sex, or anything else for that matter. You tried weed because YOU were curious. YOU wanted to know what the high felt like. The same goes for me. I was curious about this great feeling ecstasy gives that my friends talked about.

I dont necessarily defend drugs, but weed cannot be classified in the same sense as say MDMA,cocaine,heroin, all that other hard shit that ruins ALOT of peoples lives.

I like this forum dont get me wrong, but fuck man alot of people on here are so pessimistic it makes me sick. Feeling sorry for yourself doesn't get anything accomplished. I might sound like an asshole right now but you drag other people down who come here looking for some peace of mind. Learn to cope with whatever you got and DECIDE that you want to change it. Thats the only way out of everyones own personal mess.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Mar 17, 2009)

flipwilson said:


> shaolinbomber i think you miss my point because you are so quick to want to defend weed. I know many people smoke it without consequence, or at least not in the short term. I'll never understand people like you who continue to defend drugs even though they actually had a drug induced disorder. Im sure ecstasy doesn't mess with the majority like it did you, but it still happens. I was speaking of the people that will in fact have this disorder triggered, not the people that won't.
> 
> Some 19 year old decides to smoke cause he wants to fit in or his curiosity just kicked in, some 19 year old with his whole life ahead of him, with a smile on his face, with motivation to succeed, with passion in his veins, and yesterday all that was wiped out cause of one stupid joint. Food, sex, the smell of spring air, the feeling of a warm shower, hugging your mother, playing sports, making art,waking up and feeling alive with the sun shining, all numbed now, all blunted, all buried for what? Too get high? To laugh and giggle so we can talk about how wasted we were the next time we hang? To live out fantasies because we think life has to be like Animal House or some other dumb shit movie. flower* all that noise. I know it bugs a lot of people on here when i talk about drugs, but i will never except them as something to be embraced. I decided to smoke one more time because i was ignorant and now the last 3 years of my life have been drastically different. You can make all the arguments you want for recreational drug use, but any positives in that argument will never out weigh the positives of real life lived to the full.
> 
> ...


You make some valid points, however if someone is already predisposed to depression or anxiety or DP/DR or OCD etc etc.... Even if they don't ever use drugs there might be a life event that can trigger the illness anyways. I have a good amount of family members who were never habitual weed smokers or drug users and suffer from or have suffered from some sort of mental illness. Alot of times it's genetics or a chemical imbalance.

I do however feel that drugs in most ways do not contribute to our lives or society in a positive manner. Whether it be drug related crime or severe addiction, drug useage as a whole ruins more lives than it helps. Ive seen countless amounts of people lost due to heavy drug addiction, mostly to " hardcore drugs" such as crack, coke, heroin etc etc..... And actually I know of a person who became so addicted to smoking weed that their actions started to reflect that of a crack head, which is something I thought i'd never see, but I guess it happens. People are so stoned that they often fail to recognize or care what is going on in this world and society which is one of the reasons why we are in such a decline.

I have so many friends who have the " Who gives a fuck, I just want to get high" attitude. They just want to smoke weed all day and do nothing. And again I have seen extreme cases where people are hooked to " hardcore drugs". Ive seen people lose their minds because they are addicted to pills and have to go to rehab.

People think the drug culture is so cool, hell even some of my hero's were and are heavy drug users, but at the end of the day I think drugs do more harm than good.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

RaoulDuke said:


> flipwilson said:
> 
> 
> > shaolinbomber i think you miss my point because you are so quick to want to defend weed. I know many people smoke it without consequence, or at least not in the short term. I'll never understand people like you who continue to defend drugs even though they actually had a drug induced disorder. Im sure ecstasy doesn't mess with the majority like it did you, but it still happens. I was speaking of the people that will in fact have this disorder triggered, not the people that won't.
> ...


drugs CAN be a good thing adn they CAN be a bad thing. Hell, if you think drugs are so terrible and they shouldn't even exist than half the people on this board who take prescription pills were be way worse off than they are now. Drugs are used to give a slightly different perspective on everything. But they have the potential to be abused, just like anything else. You cant blame drugs for your problems, however easy it may be. I used to think it was MDMA's fault (however stupid that may sound) that landed me in this position. That kind of thinking will only lead you down a darker road. You have to take responsibility for your actions.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Mar 17, 2009)

shaolinbomber said:


> What seperates humans from the rest of the animal kingdom is our want or need to get high. Every single human being has this want, whether it be through drugs, sex, or anything else for that matter. You tried weed because YOU were curious. YOU wanted to know what the high felt like. The same goes for me. I was curious about this great feeling ecstasy gives that my friends talked about.
> 
> I dont necessarily defend drugs, but weed cannot be classified in the same sense as say MDMA,cocaine,heroin, all that other hard shit that ruins ALOT of peoples lives.
> 
> I like this forum dont get me wrong, but flower* man alot of people on here are so pessimistic it makes me sick. Feeling sorry for yourself doesn't get anything accomplished. I might sound like an asshole right now but you drag other people down who come here looking for some peace of mind. Learn to cope with whatever you got and DECIDE that you want to change it. Thats the only way out of everyones own personal mess.


You're right, weed can't be classified in the same category as " heroin or cocaine" but it still can be a negative contributing factor to society. I know people who have been shot because they are weed dealers and I know a few people who are so dependent on smoking weed they will rob their own father to buy an ounce.

I know people doing time in jail right now because they were moving heavy pounds of marijuana, so once again, I don't think ANY DRUG IS POSITIVE.

Some people love smoking weed, and it doesn't effect them mentally and that's great, I know many of these people. But also lets not forget about what the long term Physical effects of smoking weed could be? Go ask a habitual weed smoker to go run a few miles........ NO DICE

I know numerous kids who were once good basketball players who now get high on a regular basis and let's just say they are not the same on the court.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Mar 17, 2009)

shaolinbomber said:


> RaoulDuke said:
> 
> 
> > flipwilson said:
> ...


Well I think that all depends on the drug and the situation. A crack baby certainly has the right to blame it' problems on drugs. I can't completely blame my problems on drugs because Ive always had anxiety and have been insecure for a long time.

Ive seen people's lives destroyed by drugs man. There is nothing pretty about drug use.

It all depends on what we are talking about.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

RaoulDuke said:


> shaolinbomber said:
> 
> 
> > What seperates humans from the rest of the animal kingdom is our want or need to get high. Every single human being has this want, whether it be through drugs, sex, or anything else for that matter. You tried weed because YOU were curious. YOU wanted to know what the high felt like. The same goes for me. I was curious about this great feeling ecstasy gives that my friends talked about.
> ...


I also know people who smoke alot of weed and they live productive, fulfilling lives. Hell, last summeri probably smoked everday and guess what? i was playing basketball 3 times a day. Weed only slows you down if you let it.

And your argument for any lasting physical changes from smoking alot of weed is false. Anything that happens to you physically fromsmoking weed will be reversed when usage is stopped. See the cool thing about weed is its not physically addictive. Those who think they are addicted are morons to begin with.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

Again, im not trying to defend drugs because i think they're a good thing. I agree with you, drugs do much more harm than good. all im saying is you cant blame drugs for your own problems. Alot of people find drugs to be an escape for them after a long day or maybe you worked your ass off for a week on your job and you want to relax on saturday with a blunt and a few beers.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

I know this too raoul i totally understand. When i have my rants I am not ignoring the fact that a lot of people like to get fucked up. Hell 75% of all the people i know or are acquainted with get high. My cousin who i smoked my infamous joint with has done enough drugs to kill an army of horses. And yes none of those people have DP. But regardless of that i look at all there lives, and this may come off like i think im better, but they don't do shit. They may not have Dp to blame but they have no motivation, they have no aspirations in life, and I'm sure the drugs are a big part of that. My passions were art, and writing and cooking, I actually wanted to achieve and have experiences in my life and not just live for the weekend so i could get "trashed". Now I don't seem to care about any of that, even though i try so much to reignite my passions. Dp or not what has drugs done for anybody that they truly couldn't do while sober? Not a god damn thing.

Shaolin you say things like take responsibility for your actions...what do you mean when you say that? I know I smoked and it brought me here so I have every right to blame pot, regardless of any predisposition. If you read my post What now? you'll know I haven't been sitting in a darkened room sucking my thumb...I have engaged in life as much as I could, but the reality is Im still fucked up and life has lost a lot its flavor. Just because you may not experience symptoms to the same degree does not mean they don't exist.

peace


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

shaolinbomber said:


> What seperates humans from the rest of the animal kingdom is our want or need to get high. Every single human being has this want, whether it be through drugs, sex, or anything else for that matter. You tried weed because YOU were curious. YOU wanted to know what the high felt like. The same goes for me. I was curious about this great feeling ecstasy gives that my friends talked about.
> 
> I dont necessarily defend drugs, but weed cannot be classified in the same sense as say MDMA,cocaine,heroin, all that other hard shit that ruins ALOT of peoples lives.
> 
> I like this forum dont get me wrong, but flower* man alot of people on here are so pessimistic it makes me sick. Feeling sorry for yourself doesn't get anything accomplished. I might sound like an asshole right now but you drag other people down who come here looking for some peace of mind. Learn to cope with whatever you got and DECIDE that you want to change it. Thats the only way out of everyones own personal mess.


I'll argue the first part of your statement. I have heard this argued by many drug advocates - that the pursuit of a high is innate to human beings as can be classified as a need of humans right beyond the most basic of needs (stage two in Maslow's hierarchy). I also frequently hear what you just said - that this is unique to humans.

I think this is very flawed logic. Evolution has indeed made sure that humans crave pleasure - but so do all species capable of conscious thought. Animals do this on an even more primitive level - they eat food, their pleasure center of their brain reacts as a reward and they seek food again. An animal seeks sex, the pleasure center of the brain is activated and they seek sex again. So the idea that it is unique to humans is incorrect. Secondly, you are confusing pleasure with a 'high'. I know people describe natural highs, highs from sex and food and so forth. But with every form of pleasure there is an evolutionary reason why we crave these things that are beneficial to our survival. We crave food for survival, we crave sex for survival of the species. We are rewarded for this, and these things are good for us or the human race. There are certainly instances where this backfires: sugar is something that our brain rewards us for ingesting and thus we crave it, but we have an obesity and diabetes epidemic upon us as a result. However, before humans got really creative with sugar - the sweetest foods were some of the healthiest. Think oranges, pineapple, bananas, etc. So once again, pleasure for a reason.

Drugs are the exact opposite. The 'high' from drugs serves no purpose and is damaging to our health. Our brain is made up of substances of this world and like any chemical it can react with other chemicals. Thus when we ingest drugs we are activating our pleasure center unnaturally. There is absolutely nothing natural about humans seeking out drugs. It DOES work by the same mechanism as other pleasureful activities and thus makes us crave to try it again, but it is by unnatural means and serves no evolutionary purpose.

I am not a drug user, but despite this post I have no problem with people using drugs. I just don't understand the need to justify them as good for you. They are serious things, and to compare them to psychiatric medication is ignorant. If drugs worked as psychiatric medication, they would be used as psychiatric medication. All drugs, including weed (and even alcohol) have risks. It is ultimately pointless to be for or against drugs. People need to be educated on the potential harm they may suffer from drug use, and if they believe the high is worth all the risks - thats great. Let them enjoy it. Nothing wrong with it, but certainly there aren't any benefits coming from it either.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Mar 17, 2009)

shaolinbomber said:


> RaoulDuke said:
> 
> 
> > shaolinbomber said:
> ...


oh yeah? I think it's time for you to go do some research bro. While there are conflicting studies about marijuana use and lung cancer, the fact that there are ANY studies that link weed to lung cancer should be alarming to anyone. There are 13 times more carcinogens in smoking blunts than smoking a ciggarette. And also marijuana use has been linked to psychotic breaks, depression and schizphrenia. Is that healthy?

But again, it depends on the person and their predispositions. Ive read stories about people who smoked weed a few times and it brought out schizophrenia and than there are people who smoke their whole lives and never develope anything. There are also people who smoke ciggarettes their entire lives and never develope cancer.

It's like playing the lottery.

And as far as crime goes and the decline of society, drugs definietly play an integral role. I don't know where you're from, but I see it all of the time. From weed to heroin.

DRUGS DO MORE HARM THAN GOOD period.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

flipwilson said:


> I know this too raoul i totally understand. When i have my rants I am not ignoring the fact that a lot of people like to get flower* up. Hell 75% of all the people i know or are acquainted with get high. My cousin who i smoked my infamous joint with has done enough drugs to kill an army of horses. And yes none of those people have DP. But regardless of that i look at all there lives, and this may come off like i think im better, but they don't do shit. They may not have Dp to blame but they have no motivation, they have no aspirations in life, and I'm sure the drugs are a big part of that. My passions were art, and writing and cooking, I actually wanted to achieve and have experiences in my life and not just live for the weekend so i could get "trashed". Now I don't seem to care about any of that, even though i try so much to reignite my passions. Dp or not what has drugs done for anybody that they truly couldn't do while sober? Not a god damn thing.
> 
> Shaolin you say things like take responsibility for your actions...what do you mean when you say that? I know I smoked and it brought me here so I have every right to blame pot, regardless of any predisposition. If you read my post What now? you'll know I haven't been sitting in a darkened room sucking my thumb...I have engaged in life as much as I could, but the reality is Im still flower* up and life has lost a lot its flavor. Just because you may not experience symptoms to the same degree does not mean they don't exist.
> 
> peace


dude, to be honest, i felt the exact same way you did for a little bit. Im a fitness addict myself, and ever since this happened to me ive lost alot of motivation for my fitness and diet. But then i realized that when you let your condition rule you is when you let it win. Dont let it bog you down. continue doing what makes you feel good. It might not be great at the time but you'll feel better for staying active in the hobbies you've always enjoyed. How else do you expect to get back to reality if you dont try? Thats all im saying.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Mar 17, 2009)

flipwilson said:


> I know this too raoul i totally understand. When i have my rants I am not ignoring the fact that a lot of people like to get flower* up. Hell 75% of all the people i know or are acquainted with get high. My cousin who i smoked my infamous joint with has done enough drugs to kill an army of horses. And yes none of those people have DP. But regardless of that i look at all there lives, and this may come off like i think im better, but they don't do shit. They may not have Dp to blame but they have no motivation, they have no aspirations in life, and I'm sure the drugs are a big part of that. My passions were art, and writing and cooking, I actually wanted to achieve and have experiences in my life and not just live for the weekend so i could get "trashed". Now I don't seem to care about any of that, even though i try so much to reignite my passions. Dp or not what has drugs done for anybody that they truly couldn't do while sober? Not a god damn thing.
> 
> Shaolin you say things like take responsibility for your actions...what do you mean when you say that? I know I smoked and it brought me here so I have every right to blame pot, regardless of any predisposition. If you read my post What now? you'll know I haven't been sitting in a darkened room sucking my thumb...I have engaged in life as much as I could, but the reality is Im still flower* up and life has lost a lot its flavor. Just because you may not experience symptoms to the same degree does not mean they don't exist.
> 
> peace


I concur with this as I have many friends who share the same attitude as yours.

I often hear " Yo I can't wait for the weekend so I can get smashed and crazy high" or even worse they just do that everyday. I have friends who don't feel right if they haven't drank a few 40 ounces or smoked some weed.

Drugs take over people lives, whether it be small time like being a pot head or hardcore like being addicted to coke , pills or being an alcohol.

Recently I have a friend who gets drunk ALL OF THE TIME and I believe that he drinks so much that he starts to hallucinate and have delusional thinking.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

Matt210 said:


> shaolinbomber said:
> 
> 
> > What seperates humans from the rest of the animal kingdom is our want or need to get high. Every single human being has this want, whether it be through drugs, sex, or anything else for that matter. You tried weed because YOU were curious. YOU wanted to know what the high felt like. The same goes for me. I was curious about this great feeling ecstasy gives that my friends talked about.
> ...


haha wow, how can you sit there and say meds cannot be compared to street drugs? People use them for the same exact reasons, they want to feel better.

Go up to a cancer patient who's got little time to live and is in extreme pain and tell them they shouldn't be using marijuana because it has no benefits for society. I bet they will spit in your face. There are potential benefits for drugs, but some people choose not to believe it because its brought them something else they weren't asking for.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

shaolinbomber said:


> haha wow, how can you sit there and say meds cannot be compared to street drugs? People use them for the same exact reasons, they want to feel better.
> 
> Go up to a cancer patient who's got little time to live and is in extreme pain and tell them they shouldn't be using marijuana because it has no benefits for society. I bet they will spit in your face. There are potential benefits for drugs, but some people choose not to believe it because its brought them something else they weren't asking for.


Marijuana is prescribed in rare circumstances to help with certain medical conditions like cancer and cataracts. In this case it has been determined that the benefits of prescribing marijuana outweighs the risks. I fail to see how this compares to people using marijuana for fun. To treat depression, anxiety, plain old boredom with life, etc. I assure you that the negatives of marijuana outweigh the positives. Your example has nothing to do with what I am talking about - I am talking about recreational drug use vs. prescription medication use. The same substances can be one or the other.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

Matt210 said:


> shaolinbomber said:
> 
> 
> > haha wow, how can you sit there and say meds cannot be compared to street drugs? People use them for the same exact reasons, they want to feel better.
> ...


Even with recreational use, i have friends who get depressed and marijuana is there only scape goat. It helps them cope with life a little bit easier and i've talked to each of them and they say that they would feel alot worse if they didn't smoke. Granted, my friends dont toke 24 hours a day but they smoke here and there throughout the course of a day when they need a lift.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

Matt210 said:


> I'll argue the first part of your statement. I have heard this argued by many drug advocates - that the pursuit of a high is innate to human beings as can be classified as a need of humans right beyond the most basic of needs (stage two in Maslow's hierarchy). I also frequently hear what you just said - that this is unique to humans.
> 
> I think this is very flawed logic. Evolution has indeed made sure that humans crave pleasure - but so do all species capable of conscious thought. Animals do this on an even more primitive level - they eat food, their pleasure center of their brain reacts as a reward and they seek food again. An animal seeks sex, the pleasure center of the brain is activated and they seek sex again. So the idea that it is unique to humans is incorrect. Secondly, you are confusing pleasure with a 'high'. I know people describe natural highs, highs from sex and food and so forth. But with every form of pleasure there is an evolutionary reason why we crave these things that are beneficial to our survival. We crave food for survival, we crave sex for survival of the species. We are rewarded for this, and these things are good for us or the human race. There are certainly instances where this backfires: sugar is something that our brain rewards us for ingesting and thus we crave it, but we have an obesity and diabetes epidemic upon us as a result. However, before humans got really creative with sugar - the sweetest foods were some of the healthiest. Think oranges, pineapple, bananas, etc. So once again, pleasure for a reason.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU.
win


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

shaolinbomber said:


> Even with recreational use, i have friends who get depressed and marijuana is there only scape goat. It helps them cope with life a little bit easier and i've talked to each of them and they say that they would feel alot worse if they didn't smoke. Granted, my friends dont toke 24 hours a day but they smoke here and there throughout the course of a day when they need a lift.


That's cool, my grandfather used to swear that alcohol really helped him get through the week too - made life a little bit easier for him. It also made it a *hell of a lot shorter for him too*.

If your friends are depressed and are looking for treatment, they should try CBT, SSRIs, exercise, whatever.

If they want to get high that's cool too - but it is not a cure in which the benefits outweigh the risks. As i've said, i'm not against drug use - I just don't like people preaching inaccurately about the benefits of drugs.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

Matt210 said:


> shaolinbomber said:
> 
> 
> > Even with recreational use, i have friends who get depressed and marijuana is there only scape goat. It helps them cope with life a little bit easier and i've talked to each of them and they say that they would feel alot worse if they didn't smoke. Granted, my friends dont toke 24 hours a day but they smoke here and there throughout the course of a day when they need a lift.
> ...


ok so now you're going to compare an alcoholic to someone who occasionally smokes? Dude come on.

And ya let me take prescription meds that are known to drastically effect the CNS over a little weed. Give me a break man.
Last time i checked, weed does not have withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

shaolinbomber said:


> ok so now you're going to compare an alcoholic to someone who occasionally smokes? Dude come on.
> 
> And ya let me take prescription meds that are known to drastically effect the CNS over a little weed. Give me a break man.
> Last time i checked, weed does not have withdrawal symptoms.


You are on a board where nearly 50% of the people have been sent into mental hell from an experience with marijuana, so i'd be careful going around trumpeting about how harmless it is.

And again, i'm not advocating anyone taking SSRIs for fun - and I also said I don't give a shit if your friends want to get high. I can repeat over and over again that I don't care if people use drugs.

I'm saying if your friend has depression, Marijuana is not a treatment, SSRIs are (one of many).


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

Shaolin you seem to be using info from the 60's to get your point across, its like that scene in Walk Hard with Tim Meadows. Drug research is in its infancy, and to claim something as being safe or without repercussion because that is the popular held belief doesn't prove anything. Only recently have they realized weeds dissociative properties, or its ability to induce psychosis. They already know long term use is hazardous, and they are learning more and more about the short term. My cousin who i mentioned said he would never feel right for at least two days after smoking, he would have brain fog and be tired, that seems like a type of withdrawal to me. Just don't be so certain of these things you claim because the research is in constant change.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

Matt210 said:


> shaolinbomber said:
> 
> 
> > ok so now you're going to compare an alcoholic to someone who occasionally smokes? Dude come on.
> ...


alright you win. Marijuana is the plague of the earth and no one in their right mind should ever choose to smoke it. Instead, you should turn to prescription meds that keep people so loony they cant tell the difference anyway. Not to mention the amount of people who are prescribed that shit really have no need for it but the pharmaceutical companies have too much say so in what gets used to treat mental disorders.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

shaolinbomber said:


> Matt210 said:
> 
> 
> > You are on a board where nearly 50% of the people have been sent into mental hell from an experience with marijuana, so i'd be careful going around trumpeting about how harmless it is.
> ...


Yup, you really captured exactly what I was trying to argue :roll:.

But what do I know anyways? My SSRIs have gotten my brain all loony, I don't know my right from my left. :roll: :roll:


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

Matt210 said:


> shaolinbomber said:
> 
> 
> > Matt210 said:
> ...


hey thanks you totally captured what i was trying to say to begin with :mrgreen: :mrgreen: hey look i can do it too!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Matt210 said:


> shaolinbomber said:
> 
> 
> > I'm saying if your friend has depression, Marijuana is not a treatment, SSRIs are (one of many).


Actually Im pretty sure Marijuana can treat depression and is prescribed for it in certain places, But as we all know weed can also backfire and increase/induce depression/anxiety/dp/dr. I smoked some weed about a year ago and couldnt stop laughing and felt very clearheaded, then another time i smoked and lost all my feeling in face and hands and went into a massive panic attack, the feeling gradually came back over the course of 2/3 days.

I think its all about what KIND (strain) of weed and dosage, and ofcourse everyone is different in tolerance/predisposition/genetics etc etc. And you cannot trust street dealers, you newer know what they might have mixed the weed with to make it weigh more or feel stronger. I have a friend who has lived in Amsterdam for 5 years and smoked large ammounts of hash/marijuana daily and he?s even more mentally healthy right now then before by the looks of things. He used to be a bit of an asshole but now hes more chilled 

So I dont really know what i wanted to say with this, maybe that medicinal use of weed can be a good thing AND a bad thing. If only it would get legal everywhere so someone could find the "safe" most medicinal strain, then it would be perfected and studied more and taxed etc etc.

And as for SSRI?s well, I personally hate them. I think my long use of them, 8 years, have damaged my brain more then it has helped it. I wonder why they f ucking prescribe them to people under 18 people when its not recommended by the guidelines.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Mar 17, 2009)

I have read various articles that say that they are just now finding and realizing that there are infact withdrawal symptoms from stopping Marijuana usage. I remember 5 years ago one of the first Therapists I saw had told me that there is infact withdrawal symptoms and that could be apart of why I feel like I did and do now. Also the thc from the marijuana stores itself in our fat cells which make it all the more difficult to get rid of.

Obviously I don't think marijuana withdrawal symptoms are as severe as harder drugs but I do think they can occur. I have a few friends who if they don't smoke for a day or two become very aggitated and edgy and once they smoke they feel better. It is being proven that people can become chemically and psychologically addicted to Marijuana. Again not as severe as hard drugs, but it can still occur.

I remember times over the past 2 years when I had returned to smoking that there were instances where I would smoke at night and either 1. I couldn't sleep or 2. I felt extremely out of it the next day and almost had DP/DR like feelings. I tried to ignore it though because usually within a day i'd return to feeling " normal" again. I recall one time a few months ago I smoked very high grade weed out of an oxygen mask and the high I got from that was unbearable. I felt like I was too high. It was not fun at all. And the next day I still felt high and very out of it. I am wondering now if that experience along with a return to habitual marijuana use for two years once again served as a trigger for my current OCD/PANIC/ANXIETY & DP/DR state.

I now truley wish that I would have never returned to smoking weed after 3 years of no use. I possibly could have spared myself the current mental anguish that I am going through right now. I should have learned from my first bout with DP/DR but instead probably due to insecurity and depression, I gave in after 3 years and started smoking again. Now here I am going through the same thing I went through 5 years ago. What an idiot I was.

Also as far as Psych Meds go, I am very hesitant about getting back on them, but maybe they will help me recover from this again. I am not 100 % about what to do but I have a doctor's appointment this week and I am going to ask him to recommend some good Psychiatrists. I think the number of Psychs I have been to that I did not like is also making me weary of going back down that road. But maybe it's the road I need to go back down in order to recover again. I don't know


----------



## RaoulDuke (Mar 17, 2009)

Also Inzom brought up some good points about the strains and potency of weed these days. I remember my parents told me that present day marijuana is much different from what they used to smoke in the 70's. Today weed is treated with all kinds of chemicals and mixed with who knows what. I know a few people who grow their own marijuana and they have told me themselves they treat it with all kinds of shit hence the crystals and different colored hairs.

Back in the day most of the weed people smoked was straight from the plant and much more natural.

Now people treat it to make it more potent so that they can get more high and sell more if it if they are a dealer.

Last year I smoked a strain called " Sour Diesel" and got so high that I never ever wanted to smoke it again. I found out that it's called " Sour Diesel" because sometimes it is treated with chemicals from cocaine and crack hence DIESEL which is a street word for coke. Now Im not sure if that's 100 % accurate but that strain of weed is very high in potency and definietly has chemicals mixed with it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

dude, to be honest, i felt the exact same way you did for a little bit. Im a fitness addict myself, and ever since this happened to me ive lost alot of motivation for my fitness and diet. But then i realized that when you let your condition rule you is when you let it win. Dont let it bog you down. continue doing what makes you feel good. It might not be great at the time but you'll feel better for staying active in the hobbies you've always enjoyed. How else do you expect to get back to reality if you dont try? Thats all im saying.shaolinbomber

How do you guys save a quote? I have to copy and paste because I don't know how to do this. Anyways my comment to the above statement. No matter what I do or have done, deep down I believe dp/dr will always remain with me. I mean how can you forget it? Ocd wouldn't allow me to let it go. Even the milliseconds I've felt better it's still lurking. But I stll have a glimmer of hope. I'm sure FlipWilson has tried to get his life in order but for some of us this monster is something to deal with 24/7 365. We are all made up differently and some get discouraged more than most, and I'm sure most of us have tried to make ourselves better and get back to reality only to have dp/dr follow us. I can relate to that numb trance like feeling. It's like someone witnessing their whole family being massacred. How do you come back from that. My life will never be the same.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

DpDream said:


> How do you guys save a quote? I have to copy and paste because I don't know how to do this. Anyways my comment to the above statement. No matter what I do or have done, deep down I believe dp/dr will always remain with me. I mean how can you forget it? Ocd wouldn't allow me to let it go. Even the milliseconds I've felt better it's still lurking. But I stll have a glimmer of hope. I'm sure FlipWilson has tried to get his life in order but for some of us this monster is something to deal with 24/7 365. We are all made up differently and some get discouraged more than most, and I'm sure most of us have tried to make ourselves better and get back to reality only to have dp/dr follow us. I can relate to that numb trance like feeling. It's like someone witnessing their whole family being massacred. How do you come back from that. My life will never be the same.


Its thinking like that that prevents people from ever recovering. Its that kind of self pity and mourning that will keep you down the black hole. Its all about YOUR WANT to get better. i've made alot of progress since i got the shitty sensation that is DR and i've only had it for a little over a month. Dont be so fucking pessimistic. It kinda seems like some people who get dp/dr were unhappy to begin with.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

shaolinbomber said:


> Its thinking like that that prevents people from ever recovering. Its that kind of self pity and mourning that will keep you down the black hole. Its all about YOUR WANT to get better. i've made alot of progress since i got the shitty sensation that is DR and i've only had it for a little over a month. Dont be so flower* pessimistic. It kinda seems like some people who get dp/dr were unhappy to begin with.


i'm really glad that you've already made some progress with DP/DR. sometimes it takes people many years before they are able to stand up again from whatever hit them. but do you think it is right to judge one month of your life on what some people have had running through their lives for years? there are so many aspects to dp and the way it hits even one single person changes throughout their life, especially through maturing and changing minds. DP can be a very up and down process: one month/year you think it's gone, the next second it creeps back up. for some people, they may have it for only a month and it will never return. but long term, it can wear on you from time to time when you have been using nothing but positivity, which in turn sometimes makes you run low on energy and end up feeling negative. i agree that self-pity and pessimism isn't going to help you in any situations in life but sometimes people are gonna run low on that positive energy and need a break to recuperate before they go out and try again. you just never know where someone is in their path or progress of dp so to me it seems best to not criticize people for their positive or negative energy at the moment, especially if you don't know where they've been in the past. i'm not meaning to be rude but there is a difference between a month of dp and a year of dp. you learn a lot in that time. i've become real sick of people thinking they have the answer for every person on this board. the only thing we can do is pass on ideas and find our own way to recovery. our own recovery process is as unique as our fingerprint.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> shaolinbomber said:
> 
> 
> > Its thinking like that that prevents people from ever recovering. Its that kind of self pity and mourning that will keep you down the black hole. Its all about YOUR WANT to get better. i've made alot of progress since i got the shitty sensation that is DR and i've only had it for a little over a month. Dont be so flower* pessimistic. It kinda seems like some people who get dp/dr were unhappy to begin with.
> ...


ya i know where you're coming from. I know people suffer from this for a long time and they tend to give up hope but there are many options out there and giving up on yourself isn't one of them. I really do think its as simple as maintaining a healthy diet and keeping a healthy mindset. People get trapped in that negative thought process and let themselves get despaired.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

People have less control over their own minds than you think.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

egodeath said:


> People have less control over their own minds than you think.


i fail to see how or why. its YOUR mind. How can you not control it?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

shaolinbomber said:


> egodeath said:
> 
> 
> > People have less control over their own minds than you think.
> ...


Ever heard of schizophrenia? Seizures? Organic brain dementia? OCD? Ever taken hallucinogens? Smoked a joint? There are things that change your thought processes that you cannot control, no matter how hard you try or how much you believe you can. It's scary and unfortunate, but true. Reality's a bitch ain't it? Identity and free will are completely muddled concepts.

I appreciate your positive outlook, but don't try to guilt people who have chronic DP into thinking they aren't trying hard enough. I don't; I'm almost 100% recovered, but I don't think diet and exercise and being really optimistic are what saved me. It was pure luck and a little pharmacology.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

shaolinbomber said:


> ya i know where you're coming from. I know people suffer from this for a long time and they tend to give up hope but there are many options out there and giving up on yourself isn't one of them. I really do think its as simple as maintaining a healthy diet and keeping a healthy mindset. People get trapped in that negative thought process and let themselves get despaired.


sometimes, it's not in the plans to give up but running out of energy isn't usually something we plan for or decide to do. it's what our brains and bodies naturally do when they run out of resources to run on. maintaining a healthy diet and keeping a healthy mindset do a WORLD of difference. but for some, unfortunately it will not be the answer to the problem. i'd never find a reason to argue against being healthy though because that sounds like one of the first steps to me.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

well i guess i just think thats the case for me cause mine was induced my mdma. Its wierd though cause i dont get any symptoms of DP but the first onslaught of symptoms were pure DR. From what i hear on this forum DP/DR go hand in hand. Anyone have any thoughts on this? Is it possible to develop DP symptoms if all you came down with initially was DR?

I've never been diagnosed with anything and still have not gone to a proper dr/nuerologist/what have tyou to get a formal diagnosis, i just kind of diagnosed myself which is probably not safe.

I just think that since mine got brought on by mdma that it would seem like theres a disturbance in the brain due to chemical imbalances/damaged nuerons/whatever the case may be. I bumped an old thread up on the recovery section and the guy who started it had some very interesting thoughts about how healthy diet and exercise regime along with essential supplementation with vitamins and minerals brought him out of his funk.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

shaolinbomber said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on this? Is it possible to develop DP symptoms if all you came down with initially was DR?


Yes, but if you are in the early stages of this and are already feeling better i'd say its unlikely. The first time I had this, I only had DR. Didn't get DP until later episodes.



shaolinbomber said:


> I just think that since mine got brought on by mdma that it would seem like theres a disturbance in the brain due to chemical imbalances/damaged nuerons/whatever the case may be. I bumped an old thread up on the recovery section and the guy who started it had some very interesting thoughts about how healthy diet and exercise regime along with essential supplementation with vitamins and minerals brought him out of his funk.


Every single person has a different path to recovery. Vitamins and minerals only help if you are deficient. I take 6 vitamins (B complex, C, D, Calcium, Magnesium, and Omega 3) daily and I can assure you that not one of them makes an ounce of difference to how I am feeling on a day to day basis. For whatever reason I keep taking them because I know that there is no harm in taking them. Healthy Diet and Exercise are essential for any human being, and could help bring someone out of a funk - both have affects on the brain's chemistry.

I have recovered from this twice in the past - the last time for two years and am on my way to recovering for a third time. The first two times I did it solely through distraction techniques. That proved to be too much of a bandaid - I never fully dealt with my issues. This time I am using a combination of medication, personal CBT, positive thinking, and distraction as well.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

ohh one more thing i wanted to mention shaolin...
i didnt really think about it while writing everything i said above but all of what i said about long-term stuff could have scared somebody who just started feeling symptoms of dp (although i dont think it will for you, you seem to have a good head on your shoulders about your situation). but i'd still like to say that from the sound of it, it really truly does sound like you are doing good and that you should be out of feeling DR in no time! especially with the progress you've made. keep it up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

RaoulDuke said:


> You're right, weed can't be classified in the same category as " heroin or cocaine" but it still can be a negative contributing factor to society. I know people who have been shot because they are weed dealers and I know a few people who are so dependent on smoking weed they will rob their own father to buy an ounce.
> 
> I know people doing time in jail right now because they were moving heavy pounds of marijuana, so once again, I don't think ANY DRUG IS POSITIVE.
> 
> ...


I didn't read all the posts..... :roll: .....I gotta life out there somewhere...but you're all being too black and white. The occasional tote sure, most people won't have a problem if they aren't already predisposed to dissociation, OCD etc.....but I actually think that Cannabis can be on the level as heroin and such like in certain circumstances...My ex partner used to threaten to smash my face in on a regular basis if I didn't give him my last bit of money, the money which was for my kids food, for his cannabis habit..he often punched the door behind my head until I was scared enough to give him the money, he was verbally abusive also and made my life hell when he didn't have a smoke....ALL he loved was put. nothing else...hes still the same.... A complete thick as shit dope too.....Cannabis is NOT an entirely innocent drug.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Matt210 said:


> shaolinbomber said:
> 
> 
> > Even with recreational use, i have friends who get depressed and marijuana is there only scape goat. It helps them cope with life a little bit easier and i've talked to each of them and they say that they would feel alot worse if they didn't smoke. Granted, my friends dont toke 24 hours a day but they smoke here and there throughout the course of a day when they need a lift.
> ...


EXACTLY. Shaolinbomber, you go on about people taking responsibility for their issues and their lives and then you defend your friends who deal with their shit by getting stoned....man...Enough said.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

I didn't look at this or read every single post either until now ... it's toooo long.
shaolinbomber, there seems to be a lot of judgement going on here ... of others. And of course, doing things that are healthy helps ANYONE in any circumstance.

Also, everyone here isn't drug-induced. I'm not and I have both DP/DR, anxiety, etc. I always did. I've never had a joint in my life. I don't care if someone does. I'm not fond of knowing so many young people use rec-drugs excessively. You say taking Rx drugs is bad, but if you don't NEED them, you don't take them. I don't know anyone (and I'm 50) who ever decided one day, gee, I'll take and SSRI for the Hell of it.

I know however, sadly, that kids raid their parents' drug cabinets for Rx meds. That again is different.

*It struck me that you said you've never sought help for this even when you judge others who have tried MANY things, seen doctors, etc. And I don't want to go into a lecture, but for example, go to a neurologist, tell him/her you experience DP/DR and he/she will know what it is. It is NOT an uncommon syndrome. It occurs in so many different mental disorders/neurological disorders it's ridiculous. Outcome is different for every single person. Every brain is like a fingerprint.*

I don't know what this argument is about really, as not everyone here has DP from drugs. I wonder if this shouldn't go in another section? What section?

IDK, I'm tired, and this is a support forum.
I would hope you go to seek some professional help for a professional diagnosis. Self-diagnosis is what I see as being most self-destructive here. IMHO. Also, I missed so many posts. Have you been on an HPPD board?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Dreamer, the thread was originally about the legalisation of Cannabis I think? So maybe it should go in That's life.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Dreamer, the thread was originally about the legalisation of Cannabis I think? So maybe it should go in That's life.


Oh, for Pete's sake, LOL. :mrgreen: I'll be honest. I didn't know what the argument was about. :shock: :lol:


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Spirit said:


> My ex partner used to threaten to smash my face in on a regular basis if I didn't give him my last bit of money, the money which was for my kids food, for his cannabis habit..he often punched the door behind my head until I was scared enough to give him the money, he was verbally abusive also and made my life hell when he didn't have a smoke.....


Personally, I would have gone to the store, bought a pistol, put it to his head and said, "Listen, leave my family and my money alone or I'll end you." But I can understand having reservations about that. I am a bit insane.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

No the thread was never about the legalization of cannabis so I dont understand why someone would change it or move it.

I know not everyone has Dp from drugs, but that what we were discussing in this thread was DP and drugs, nothing else.

I know this is a support forum so maybe this is in the wrong section, but debates sometimes happen. I actually dont think many in the thread were arguing at least not in the negative sense of the word. Just a mildly heated debate with many people expressing many opinions, and as far as i can tell it was well mannered.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > My ex partner used to threaten to smash my face in on a regular basis if I didn't give him my last bit of money, the money which was for my kids food, for his cannabis habit..he often punched the door behind my head until I was scared enough to give him the money, he was verbally abusive also and made my life hell when he didn't have a smoke.....
> ...


We don't have stores that sell pistols LOL.....or you might be onto something Ryan...although I'm a passivist. :wink:. Ah noone would ever treat me that way again, no way.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

the argument was pointless to begin with. Sorry i started it and sorry if i offended anyone here.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

Dreamer* said:


> I didn't look at this or read every single post either until now ... it's toooo long.
> shaolinbomber, there seems to be a lot of judgement going on here ... of others. And of course, doing things that are healthy helps ANYONE in any circumstance.
> 
> Also, everyone here isn't drug-induced. I'm not and I have both DP/DR, anxiety, etc. I always did. I've never had a joint in my life. I don't care if someone does. I'm not fond of knowing so many young people use rec-drugs excessively. You say taking Rx drugs is bad, but if you don't NEED them, you don't take them. I don't know anyone (and I'm 50) who ever decided one day, gee, I'll take and SSRI for the Hell of it.
> ...


I've been on bluelight.ru and drugs-forum.com and they've all given the same advice. Rest, diet, exercise, rinse and repeat.

To be honest at times i've felt like this might be HPPD because i've noticed suttle changes in my vision. It came with that wierd feeling that nothing "quite looks or feels right." Its all a big jumbled up fuck for me right now. Im still trying to sort through it all. Most of the time i feel ok and dont have anxiety over it but the feeling is pretty much always there, but 90% of the time its real faint. Im going to ride it out for awhile and hopefully it will sort out on its own. If not ill make an appointment with a psychiatrist and get a professional opinion.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmmm. Well, it is impossible to really diagnose one's self. I'd think it sounds more like one of a zillion variations of HPPD.

Oh, and a friend just emailed this to me out of the blue. :shock:

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/20 ... 151240.htm

*Human Brains Make Their Own 'Marijuana'
ScienceDaily (Apr. 20, 2009) ? U.S. and Brazilian scientists have discovered that the brain manufactures proteins that act like marijuana at specific receptors in the brain itself. This discovery may lead to new marijuana-like drugs for managing pain, stimulating appetite, and preventing marijuana abuse.*

"Ideally, this development will lead to drugs that bind to and activate the THC receptor, but are devoid of the side effects that limit the usefulness of marijuana," said Lakshmi A. Devi of the Department of Pharmacology and Systems Therapeutics at Mount Sinai School of Medicine in New York and one of the senior researchers involved in the study. "It would be helpful to have a drug that activated or blocked the THC receptor, and our findings raise the possibility that this will lead to effective drugs with fewer side effects."

Scientists made their discovery by first extracting several small proteins, called peptides, from the brains of mice and determining their amino acid sequence. The extracted proteins were then compared with another peptide previously known to bind to, but not activate, the receptor (THC) affected by marijuana. Out of the extracted proteins, several not only bound to the brain's THC receptors, but activated them as well.

"The War on Drugs has hit very close to home," said Gerald Weissmann, M.D., Editor-in-Chief of The FASEB Journal. "Last year, scientists found that our skin makes its own marijuana-like substance. Now, we see that our brain has been making proteins that act directly on the marijuana receptors in our head. The next step is for scientists to come up with new medicines that eliminate the nasty side of pot?a better joint, so to speak."
Journal reference:

Ivone Gomes, Julia S. Grushko, Urszula Golebiewska, Sascha Hoogendoorn, Achla Gupta, Andrea S. Heimann, Emer S. Ferro, Suzanne Scarlata, Lloyd D. Fricker, and Lakshmi A. Devi. Novel endogenous peptide agonists of cannabinoid receptors. FASEB J, DOI: 10.1096/fj.09-132142
Adapted from materials provided by Federation of American Societies for Experimental Biology, via EurekAlert!, a service of AAAS.

--------------------------
And on that same page, more cannabis debate! (Four other related articles)

*Severe Vomiting Sickness With Chronic Cannabis Abuse (Mar. 23, 2009)* ? Marijuana, a commonly abused drug among high school and college students, is linked to a severe form of vomiting syndrome and compulsive bathing behavior. :shock: This form of severe vomiting sickness is ... > read more

*Marijuana Use Affects Blood Flow In Brain Even After Abstinence (Feb. 13, 2005)* ? People who smoked marijuana had changes in the blood flow in their brains even after a month of not smoking, according to a study published in the February 8 issue of Neurology, the scientific ... > read more

*Marijuana Worsens COPD Symptoms In Current Cigarette Smokers (May 23, 2007)* ? Marijuana worsens breathing problems in current smokers with chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD), according to a new study. The study found that among people 40 and older, smokers were ... > read more

*Marijuana Withdrawal Reported By Teens Seeking Treatment (May 11, 2005) *? By 12th grade, about 21 percent of high school students regularly use marijuana. A new study in today's edition of the journal Drug and Alcohol Dependence shows that teens that use marijuana ... > read more


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

flipwilson said:


> I realized it was the infamous 4/20. So many people in the pot sub culture and newbies who are going are to smoke today. I wonder how many ignorant kids and adults will smoke, some for the first time, just for the hell of it and spiral into this god forsaken nightmare? I'm sure we'll see some new members in the next week. Poor SOB's never saw it coming.


This was how the thread started, as it was the first post in the thread. Its also what weve been discussing. Cannabis that is.

4/20 or 420 as it is know for, comes either from the policecode for possession or from a traditional date and time used by some highschool kids in the 80?s.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/420_(cannabis_culture)

Be well everyone.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

flipwilson said:


> No the thread was never about the legalization of cannabis so I dont understand why someone would change it or move it.


Apologies, I didn't actually know so I asked someone and they told me the thread was about that. Either way, after reading Inzoms link, it still seems it's more of a That's life topic....


----------

